# Buffalo Sabres fire head coach



## moviequeen1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Buffalo Sabres,pro hockey team here in WNY fired their head coach,Phil Housley after two yrs  no surprise
I was shocked when the Pegulias{owners of the team} hired him 2 yrs ago because he never had held that postion before.He was the assistant coach with Nashville Predators. Phil was a former player for the team&he was good,as a coach he was' way over his head'
The team started out so well in Oct/Nov with their 10 game winning streak,had the city 'buzzing' this could  be the yr they may make the playoffs.Alas,that never happen,boy did they tumbled quickly towards the bottom in quick fashion
Its was obvious some of the players just didn't listen or follow what Phil wanted them to do.At least they won back to back games to end the season which hadn't happened since Dec
I hope the owners hire somebody who has some experience as a head coach Sue


----------

